# To all of you Fox News haters LOL



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Taken from the *Drudge Report*

BTW, The ratings are like this ALL of the time! 

CABLE NEWS RACE
THURSDAY NITE, SEPT 10

FOXNEWS O'REILLY 3,609,000
FOXNEWS BECK 3,340,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 2,986,000
FOXNEWS GRETA 2,522,000
FOXNEWS BAIER 2,362,000
FOXNEWS SHEP 2,040,000
MSNBC OLBERMANN 1,573,000
MSNBC MADDOW 1,164,000
CNN KING 965,000
MSNBC HARDBALL 882,000
MSNBC SCHULTZ 734,000
CNN COOPER 691,000


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

AKM said:


> Taken from the *Drudge Report*
> 
> BTW, The ratings are like this ALL of the time!
> 
> ...


yea thats great if you wanna be a republican cheerleader, but i happen to think both parties stink and just put us in differant positions when their getting ready to stick it to us.....so thats why i have to watch both sides and make my own choices, otherwise your just a robotand i don't necessarily believe these polls to be fact, go to MSNBC and look at their independent polls on who's watching what and you will get the total opposite.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

"i support all forms of HUNTING!!!!"

Ya'd better vote for the lesser of the two evils come election time then. I saw where Obama's new cronie Sustein is wanting to outlaw hunting.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

wvbearman said:


> "i support all forms of HUNTING!!!!"
> 
> Ya'd better vote for the lesser of the two evils come election time then. I saw where Obama's new cronie Sustein is wanting to outlaw hunting.


yea the republicans are the do all party for us hunters, don't you believe it bro:wink:


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Like I said dude, the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> yea thats great if you wanna be a republican cheerleader, but i happen to think both parties stink and just put us in differant positions when their getting ready to stick it to us.....so thats why i have to watch both sides and make my own choices, otherwise your just a robotand i don't necessarily believe these polls to be fact, go to MSNBC and look at their independent polls on who's watching what and you will get the total opposite.


You must be an 'Independent'. LOL


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

AKM said:


> You must be an 'Independent'. LOL


yea i guess i am kinda, after 8 years of the republicans screwing us over and now with Obama gun control coming down the pipes what am i supposed to be?

i just can't stand steadfast behind one party or the other, i say yea to the dems with healthcare reform but hell no to their gun control...


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

AKM said:


> Taken from the *Drudge Report*
> 
> BTW, The ratings are like this ALL of the time!
> 
> ...


I can't believe this many people watch those twoukey:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> i say yea to the dems with healthcare reform but hell no to their gun control...


In a clear and logical manner, could you please explain why you want to U.S.Government, a Government that does not have a history of running anything efficiently, why you want them to take over 1/6 of our nations economy! You can say "well, all they want to do is 'reform' our healthcare system". That is pure bs. They want total control over you, me and everyone else.

*sits in trees*, when you turn 65 and you need that heart transplant, maybe you should just save us some money and take a pain killer! I personally don't feel this way.........but Obama does. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-dQfb8WQvo

This is interesting.....and true!

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/deadly_doctors_PU6S0iok2FbS368B7d7mAM


*sits in trees*, you need to remember that a Government that is big enough to give you anything you want, is also big enough to take it away!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

AKM said:


> In a clear and logical manner, could you please explain why you want to U.S.Government, a Government that does not have a history of running anything efficiently, why you want them to take over 1/6 of our nations economy! You can say "well, all they want to do is 'reform' our healthcare system". That is pure bs. They want total control over you, me and everyone else.
> 
> *sits in trees*, when you turn 65 and you need that heart transplant, maybe you should just save us some money and take a pain killer! I personally don't feel this way.........but Obama does.
> 
> ...


naa it's not all like that, it's basically me and and the vast majority of other Americans are sick and tired of health ins companies sticking it to the people of this country. compitition is the American way, and the ins companies have gone way too long riding the back of hard working American families!! i believe anyone who wants to keep the system just the way it is now, is just a commie! God Bless America and the TEAMSTERS UNION!!!!

keeping employer based ins is just what big business wants, yea right keep the american worker and his family held hostage with that health plan he can't be without.....HELL how is a young family man supposed to go out on his own and start his own business today, in say construction, plumbing or whatever if he can't afford to do so because he can't afford 12 thousand a year in health ins, yea man just the way big business likes it, keep you at those dull go nowhere jobs for life and keep you afraid to leave, that my freind is COMMUNISM and WE AMERICANS will no longer stand for that crap!!!!times are a changin friend, either go with the flow or move to CHINA:wink:
is that clear and logical enough?


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want to make a difference vote Libertarian. The Republican & Democratic party are in bed together & the sooner the masses realize it the better. JMHO


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> is that clear and logical enough?


I think that you an idiot! Is that clear enough for you! Be honest, you voted for Obama, didn't you?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

sits in trees said:


> naa it's not all like that, it's basically me and and* the vast majority of other Americans are sick and tired of health ins companies sticking it to the people of this country.* compitition is the American way, and the ins companies have gone way too long riding the back of hard working American families!! i *believe anyone who wants to keep the system just the way it is now, is just a commie! God Bless America and the TEAMSTERS UNION!!!!*
> keeping *employer based ins is just what big business wants, yea right keep the american worker and his family held hostage with that health plan *he can't be without.....HELL how is a young family man supposed to go out on his own and start his own business today, in say construction, plumbing or whatever if he can't afford to do so because he can't afford 12 thousand a year in health ins, yea man just the way big business likes it, keep you at those dull go nowhere jobs for life and keep you afraid to leave, *that my freind is COMMUNISM *and WE AMERICANS will no longer stand for that crap!!!!times are a changin friend, either go with the flow or move to CHINA:wink:
> is that clear and logical enough?


You say you are a Independant, but your post shows your thinking is that of a liberal. 
It also shows alot of false statements. Like "vast majority" of americans want there insurance changed. That is just not true and the polls show that. They do show that people want some reform, but not a Government ran HC system.

To say Business wants to keep Private Insurance companies for control of their employess is also false. Show me the data please. 

I know companies would rather not have to pay for HC of their employees. But to COMPETE they must provide a compensation package that draws people to want to work for them. Far from communism, it's capitolism.

You say HC Ins companies are reaping these huge profits off us workin' men and women. Did you know that 4-7% profit isn't an ecessive growth, but a nice growth in the markets. If I'm wrong on the top 10, then show me the money please.:cocktail:

I see you mention communism a few times in your post pointed at people that do not want bigger government and government control of your lives. For a system that takes freedoms away. Your statements make no sense if you are truely pro-constitution american.

But I see the problem, AFL-CIO and their sound bites.

I was a union member of IBEW, TEAMSTERS, IUE, with about 22 years combined. I've been on union commitees and know first hand how things work. 

My reason for leaving was the unions holding back of a workers ability to grow. 
You cannot suceed beyong the union contract and bylaws and that my friend held be back from being the best I can.

If anything big government and unions are more like communism due to their socialistic actions.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

MNmike said:


> To say Business wants to keep Private Insurance companies for control of their employess is also false. Show me the data please.


Don't hold your breath waiting for an answer. He is a typical lib. He has trouble 'making it' so he wants to be subsidized by those mean and nasty rich people.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

:set1_rolf2:


AKM said:


> I think that you an idiot! Is that clear enough for you! Be honest, you voted for Obama, didn't you?


i think you an idiot??? you sound like a monkey my friend. i didn't vote for Obama, and certainly didn't vote for that moron Mcain and his sidekick bimbo!!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> i think you an idiot??? you sound like a monkey my friend. i didn't vote for Obama, and certainly didn't vote for that moron Mcain and his sidekick bimbo!!


Please tell me that didn't have your hopes on a Edwards or Kucinich presidency. Nah, just about everything you have posted in this Thread is 100% liberal so I think you voted for Obama.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

AKM said:


> Please tell me that didn't have your hopes on a Edwards or Kucinich presidency. Nah, just about everything you have posted in this Thread is 100% liberal so I think you voted for Obama.


hey why don't you come on down to one of our Teamster rallies i'm sure we could do a thing or two to get you straightened out on this whole health care and who voted for who thing:wink:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> hey why don't you come on down to one of our Teamster rallies i'm sure we could do a thing or two to get you straightened out on this whole health care and who voted for who thing:wink:


Are you proud that your precious unions helped destroy GM and Chrysler? I don't understand you. You belong to a union so I am sure that you have all of the best benefits that intimidation can get you and you still aren't happy! What else do you want to bleed out of your employer and the citizens of this country that don't belong to your pathetic union?

I would love for some union goons to jump on me like this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWnxlFbYjVY

BTW, Where in upstate NY do you live? I was stationed at Ft. Drum in the late 80's/early 90's. Now I know what your problem is. All of the industry has left that area because it became to exspensive to operate. Problem is is that you are to much of an idiot to know why. LMFAO


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*All one has to do is read some of these posts*

to see why this country is in the shape it's in.

I cannot watch the KO countdown without puking. Tens of thousands of Americans in DC today and those Oboma channels ignored it.

Teamsters unions????? Business welfare I know about unions. They protect and pay useless emplyees the same as the good ones. Unions were needed in the early 1900's when they were working 13 year olds. It's time to end them and liberals know that but they cannot win without the thugs' votes. Obama GAVE 53% of Chrysler to the union. I'll never buy another one or a GM.

I'm amazed at the total ignorance of so many citizens of this country. They want the government (actually, hard working tax payers) to support their welfare lifestyle, give them "free" health care and are willing for the government to control every aspect of their lives in exchange. SICK!

BTW, libs, the last 8 years are going to seem like a picnic by the time Obama, Pelosi, Reid, "Fwank" and Dodd, plus all Obama's racist communist goons are through with you.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Moonkryket said:


> Obama GAVE 53% of Chrysler to the union. I'll never buy another one or a GM.


I'm with you on this. My wife drives a Suburban and her car before that was a Suburban. I drive a Toyota now but my previous 2 trucks before that were 2500HD Chevy trucks. I will never buy another GM product and that is a promise.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*that all you got?*



sits in trees said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> i think you an idiot??? you sound like a monkey my friend. i didn't vote for Obama, and certainly didn't vote for that moron Mcain and his sidekick bimbo!!


I did not say you voted for anyone.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I like that photo*

of San Francisco Sally.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*you mean...*



Moonkryket said:


> of San Francisco Sally.


My new avatar?

I could not resist...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Teamsters ?? Isnt that a terror organization ?? Unions are what has screwed up this county.......Teamsters.... run by thugs for thugs.....:wink:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

AKM said:


> I'm with you on this. My wife drives a Suburban and her car before that was a Suburban. I drive a Toyota now but my previous 2 trucks before that were 2500HD Chevy trucks. I will never buy another GM product and that is a promise.


same here my 01 silverado will be my last GM product.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)




----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

BBVA....that is the BEST pic I have seen of Pelosi yet......:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I like Meat said:


> BBVA....that is the BEST pic I have seen of Pelosi yet......:wink:


Makes her look almost human.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

still hate fox but nice poll


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Some people hate the truth and love the lies.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

sits in trees said:


> yea thats great if you wanna be a republican cheerleader, but i happen to think both parties stink and just put us in differant positions when their getting ready to stick it to us.....so thats why i have to watch both sides and make my own choices, otherwise your just a robotand i don't necessarily believe these polls to be fact, go to MSNBC and look at their independent polls on who's watching what and you will get the total opposite.


nbc is in financial ruin dont need a poll to see that ...nbc has resorted to selling obama t-shirts and bobble heads at its headquaters store that should bring inukey: major bucks


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> Some people hate the truth and love the lies.


i know, right?


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

our healthcare the way that it sits is the best helthcare in the world!!! Bar none! There have been different debates and I set up collections for baycare here in Tampa. Man, if you dont know what your talking about its best you just keep opinions to yourself or just not comment at all!


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

I like Meat said:


> BBVA....that is the BEST pic I have seen of Pelosi yet......:wink:


Can I enter your contest, lol. Here's my version of the Wicked Witch of the West.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

georgiabuckdan said:


> our healthcare the way that it sits is the best helthcare in the world!!! Bar none! There have been different debates and I set up collections for baycare here in Tampa. Man, if you dont know what your talking about its best you just keep opinions to yourself or just not comment at all!


man you sound confusedpeople are dying in this country do to our healthcare system!


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Those Oboma supporters , your cool-aid is waiting for you drink alot of it !!!!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

autumn said:


> Those Oboma supporters , your cool-aid is waiting for you drink alot of it !!!!


yea health care reform and removing the insurance company strangle hold on the American people is just a silly idea....


----------



## hawley80 (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm new here.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

whitehunter2 said:


> yea health care reform and removing the insurance company strangle hold on the American people is just a silly idea....


IMHO, there is nothing wrong with the health care system in this country. You say "people are dying"! Well uh duh no shiite. People die in every country. How about a little bit of health insurance reform! Like portability and tort reform as a start!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

AKM said:


> IMHO, there is nothing wrong with the health care system in this country. You say "people are dying"! Well uh duh no shiite. People die in every country. How about a little bit of health insurance reform! Like portability and tort reform as a start!


probably not enough, gotta have a public option to really put the screws to the health ins companies. and if you honestly don't think there is anything wrong with the health care system in whatever country your from thats fine, here in the US it's a mess and needs major reform!


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> probably not enough, gotta have a public option to really put the screws to the health ins companies. and if you honestly don't think there is anything wrong with the health care system in whatever country your from thats fine, here in the US it's a mess and needs major reform!


Please answer what the government runs better than the private sector? Let me help;

a. DMV
b. Social Security
c. IRS
d. US Postal Service
e. All of the above
d. None of the above


If you believe the gov. run healthcare can be funded from savings on the existing gov. run healthcare (see Medicare/Medicade), then let's go ahead and change what they control (see Medicare/Medicade) and see if they can in fact save money. I seriously doubt it. If they could, why haven't they? 

I'm not buying it. If you believe that they need control of the whole system to save money, then you'd believe you can carry more water in a leaky bucket using ocean water than tap water. You still have a bucket with holes in it. Let's fix the bucket first.

Oh yea, answer to the question above is "d. None of the above". Please feel free to disagree.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

JimRay said:


> Please answer what the government runs better than the private sector? Let me help;
> 
> a. DMV
> b. Social Security
> ...




i don't agree, the DMV was a mess in the 70s and 80s, today i go to my local DMV and i'm in and out in 15 mins, call there 800 numbers for help or even do business with them online, the DMV is awesome!

the US post is another amazing thing. drop a letter in any mail box in the country and the person you mailed it to gets it 1 or 2 days laters, MILLIONS of MILLIONS each and every day almost every day of the year!

yea the IRS, i'm sure this country would be fare better off if no one payed taxes, and yea they are heavy handed but how the hell are you going to get cheaters to part with their money!

yea social security, i agree lets all stop paying social sec tax and get all these old folks who are holding signs at town hall meetings and crying about how hard working americans don't deserve health reform and put them back to work! hell my parents have been dead for years why should i have to pay for other peoples parents to sit at home and complain????let their kids take care of them....see the logic?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Ok, for dicussion sake lets say the public option passes. Now what? My company already said it will be cheaper for them to pay the 8% to the government! We as employees will have a choice. Pay the difference to keep our current insurance or go on the public one. Yeh keep on current insurance, my @ss! Looking at paying 3 to 4X to keep what I've got. And don't for a second the employees are going to get a pay raise. Next, where are we going to find the doctors? Lots of kids in college and high school are watching real hard. Why would someone spend that much money and time to become a doctor when the government is going to set the pay? I personally know several college students looking to change their major, depending what passes. Their looking at the prize (money) for their effert and knowledge. Why spend all that time in med school when they can change to lets say a lawyer? Whether people believe it or not, money drives this nation, the economy and personal choices every day. How many of you, with out being independantly wealthy, leave their current job to take one for less than or equal to minimuim wage? How many people have stayed at their current jobs because of the benefits. I can honestly say I have stayed at my current job because it is what is best for my family, not me. Same will happen for doctors. Once it is not benefical for them, they will get out. Not saying reform isn't needed, just not the public option!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Ok, for dicussion sake lets say the public option passes. Now what? My company already said it will be cheaper for them to pay the 8% to the government! We as employees will have a choice. Pay the difference to keep our current insurance or go on the public one. Yeh keep on current insurance, my @ss! Looking at paying 3 to 4X to keep what I've got. And don't for a second the employees are going to get a pay raise. Next, where are we going to find the doctors? Lots of kids in college and high school are watching real hard. Why would someone spend that much money and time to become a doctor when the government is going to set the pay? I personally know several college students looking to change their major, depending what passes. Their looking at the prize (money) for their effert and knowledge. Why spend all that time in med school when they can change to lets say a lawyer? Whether people believe it or not, money drives this nation, the economy and personal choices every day. How many of you, with out being independantly wealthy, leave their current job to take one for less than or equal to minimuim wage? How many people have stayed at their current jobs because of the benefits. I can honestly say I have stayed at my current job because it is what is best for my family, not me. Same will happen for doctors. Once it is not benefical for them, they will get out. Not saying reform isn't needed, just not the public option!


what would be wrong with going to the public option if your employer pulled a move like that? you might find it's easier dealing with that than a money hungy health ins company thats going to look for every reason in the book to deny you or your family care when you need it most, did you every read your health ins policy/contract, don't bother they have more ways to screw you than you could ever imagine..

also what if your employer lays you off do to the economy, now what??yea yor more than likely uninsured, and if you dont get ins within 60 days your portability gets flushed down the crapper, and you would not beleive what ins companies can call a per existing condition, if you take almost any med like say lipitor for colesterol forget getting ins, even if your tottally heathy, nice huh?

and as far as where your going to find doctors don't worry about that, a nationwide 3 month study of some 21 thousand doctors frrom the north, south east and west showed that 73 % of doctors want a public option or even a single payer system.

i have 2 family members who are physicians and they both see several hundred patients, they deal with about 5 or 6 ins companies which have about 4 or 5 differant levels of care. they say the paper work, phone time, record keeping with these ins giants makes them wanna give up being doctors all together?? 

and yea the part about you having to stay at that same job, just the way big business and the lawmakers who are in bed with them wanna keep it, kinda like slavery huh? what about a young family man who wants to break out on his own and start his own business? i hear our lawmakers yacking about how they will do anything to support people who wanna go out and start the own businesses but when a any bill comes to Washington that might promote people getting out on there own, they wanna bury it!!!!


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

whitehunter2 said:


> i don't agree, the DMV was a mess in the 70s and 80s, today i go to my local DMV and i'm in and out in 15 mins, call there 800 numbers for help or even do business with them online, the DMV is awesome!


Ever try to get a title for a vehicle with a lost title, transfer vehicles from another state, or talk with them about issuing a title for 1930s or 1940s calssic? If it 's not on a "form", they can't help you.



whitehunter2 said:


> the US post is another amazing thing. drop a letter in any mail box in the country and the person you mailed it to gets it 1 or 2 days laters, MILLIONS of MILLIONS each and every day almost every day of the year!


Yea great job! It will lose 7 BILLION this year?
http://wallstreetpit.com/9561-usage-of-us-postal-service-is-plummeting



whitehunter2 said:


> yea the IRS, i'm sure this country would be fare better off if no one payed taxes, and yea they are heavy handed but how the hell are you going to get cheaters to part with their money!


Pay attention please. I didn't say I shouldn't pay taxes. I think people who don't pay taxes shouldn't get a refund. Seems fair. How come the more you make, the bigger a percentage the goverment takes? What "work" did they do to get a larger portion? Why do they apply an income tax, then tax what you buy, and then get you again when you die? Where's the initive to work? I just want a limit on how often and deep they have a "right" to get in my pocket, that's all. 
Oh yea, and this arguement could "migrate" to illegal imagration, something I think both sides fail to see the issue.



whitehunter2 said:


> yea social security, i agree lets all stop paying social sec tax and get all these old folks who are holding signs at town hall meetings and crying about how hard working americans don't deserve health reform and put them back to work! hell my parents have been dead for years why should i have to pay for other peoples parents to sit at home and complain????let their kids take care of them....see the logic?


I really wish you'd pay attention. I didn't say not pay SS. Look at your pay stub and see how much of *your* money they take to save for _*your*_ retirement. Here's a little ugly secrete. It's gone and you can't sue to get it. BTW it ain't a tax, it's your money.

Let's try to not be so defensive and listen more than you talk.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

whitehunter2

What you don't understand, is that I've got pretty good insurance. While alot of people around here have to pay $75 to $100 a week for family care (through their employer). I only pay $25 a week. My insurance covers just about everything. And if one lives in rural community, they know that doctors are already getting scarce. I bet you half of the doctors in Mercer county have either retired or moved. The hospitals here have become bandaid stations that just provide transportation to the big hospitals. And, there's not many jobs around here anyway, especially now. I am not moving. I'd rather give my kids a great community to grow up in and sacrifice than to move to the burbs or city. Drop the public option and put education assistance for doctors in. That way they don't have a ton of debt coming out of college.

As for the doctors you say want the public option, none of them live around here. I've got friends in Columbus who are doctors, they say the public option will put them out of business. So that claim is a myth, not a fact. Thats like saying every union member voted for Obama. And i know thats not true around here. 

As for the public option, I have talked to these doctors about the rationing. They say they often could do more for seniors if it wasn't for medicare. Their options for meds, procedures and overall care is very limited. And I know from family experience that this is so. I have an aunt who has very brittle bones. She has recieved shots to boost her bone density. But, medicare will only pay for 5 shots/ lifetime. So, they are trying to delay the time between shots. She lives in pain everyday. So don't tell me there's not going to be rationing. It's already here.

As for the comment of all these doctors that want to come to the US, they want to come here so they can make a decent living. In this small community, half of the doctors are foreigners. Not complaining, just a fact. I can tell you 4 have come from Canada. They came here because they couldn't even pay their college loans. Once this public option goes into effect, the pay or reimbersments will be cut. Obama already said so. The CBO has already said your and my taxes will have to be raised to subsidise this. Do you really want your only option for healthcare be Walter Reed? Think about it!

Finally, big business. Well, there aren't many business oportunities around here. Sure, I'll quite my $25/hr job and pay myself $10. Now I can loose my house, my truck, my 401K. But, I'm free...right! That is what the government wants, more dependence on them, not big business. I know what I'll do, I'll hunker down for now, wait for the economy to come back and find another job with a bigger business and make more. you know that a business stragedy isn't just for businesses, it's for a personal career.

In closing, people need to realize that big government is NOT the answer. And as i told some before, you will be a loyal subject to our new king. Read and understand the constitution. Read the acticles provided by the founders. this shows the true intentions of them. They were not good subjects, thats why we had a revolution.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

This is what Glenn Beck is trying to do. Say what you want about Fox, they do on occassion go overboard. Where were the other networks on Van Jones, Acorn, Cass Sunstein, Charles Rangold, etc.... Charles Gibson had know Knowledge of the acorn tapes? Does he live in a bubble? NBC moves Jay Leno to prime time to help save them. Are they all idiots there? Whether the liberal democrates believe it or not, this country is middle/conservative. We both have idiots on both sides. But, them sides are tearing this country apart.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

hawley80 said:


> i'm new here.


Better walk quietly, Just back away ...real quiet


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

JimRay said:


> Better walk quietly, Just back away ...real quiet


now that's funny. I hope he's an obama fan. this could be fun. i might not take a lunch today.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Hi junker! Figured you would have shown up sooner. How's your day going?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Hi junker! Figured you would have shown up sooner. How's your day going?


pretty good. been busy today. also, i figured i would ease up with my posts in this section. no reason just not looking to make enemies here. i come here to relax and occassionally vent. 

thanks for asking. i hope you're doing well


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Me too! Was a little hot this morning and I took it out on my keyboard. Have a nice week/ weekend.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Moonkryket said:


> of San Francisco Sally.


Beck was admitted to a special program for non-traditional students at Yale University while he was working for a New Haven-area radio station, having received at least one of his recommendations from Senator Joe Lieberman. During this time Beck took a single theology class, dropping out around the time of his divorce.[6]

Beck is a recovering alcoholic and drug addict.[7] He also has a diagnosis of Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder. [8] He and his first wife divorced amid his struggle with substance abuse.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

And today Glen Beck has one of the number one shows on cable, which goes to show how someone down on their luck can turn their life around with good sound conservative principles ...... :darkbeer:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> And today Glen Beck has one of the number one shows on cable, which goes to show how someone down on their luck can turn their life around when you know the right people ...... :darkbeer:


:slice:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

:mg: ukey:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> Beck was admitted to a special program for non-traditional students at Yale University while he was working for a New Haven-area radio station, having received at least one of his recommendations from Senator Joe Lieberman. During this time Beck took a single theology class, dropping out around the time of his divorce.[6]
> 
> Beck is a recovering alcoholic and drug addict.[7] He also has a diagnosis of Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder. [8] He and his first wife divorced amid his struggle with substance abuse.


You don't sound like you are a compassionate liberal. BTW, Beck has never denied that he is a recovering alcoholic. BTW, making trashing your enemies in this case will not save your party or your 'boy'.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

that chick that runs acorn the one that smokes 3packs a day and a raspy voice said shes going after fox . shes pissed they ran that sting and exposed them . obama just cant be discreet with any of his crooked peopleukey:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

AKM said:


> You don't sound like you are a compassionate liberal. BTW, Beck has never denied that he is a recovering alcoholic. BTW, making trashing your enemies in this case will not save your party or your 'boy'.


beck has the 2nd highest rated show behind o'reilly thats why hes drinking and partying:darkbeer: at least beck aint smoking crack with a **** named larry sinclaire


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

johnnyv917 said:


> beck has the 2nd highest rated show behind o'reilly thats why hes drinking and partying:darkbeer:


IMHO, The ONLY reason that O'Craphead has a higher rated show than Beck is because he is on at 8pm eastern when more people are at home and able to sit down in front of their tv's.




johnnyv917 said:


> at least beck aint smoking crack with a **** named larry sinclaire


To be honest, I had to Google Larry Sinclaire. Dayummm, I forgot all about that LMAO


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

sits in trees said:


> yea the republicans are the do all party for us hunters, don't you believe it bro:wink:



yeah sure...like the dems are...:darkbeer:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

909bowsniper said:


> yeah sure...like the dems are...:darkbeer:


not all dems or reps are against hunting. both parties have members for and against hunting. you're not going to change anti hunters' minds with the crazy talk on here


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> not all dems or reps are against hunting. both parties have members for and against hunting. you're not going to change anti hunters' minds with the crazy talk on here


Anti hunters minds are not not going to be changed no matter what the talk is like.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AKM said:


> Anti hunters minds are not not going to be changed no matter what the talk is like.


you're right


----------

